# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  Raíz de Saqta

## dangoba2000

Se vende raiz de saqta 20 kilos semanales precio 80 dólares el kilo 
Llamar al 999167726 dante gonzales
Para fotos y videosTemas similares: Artículo: "La clave está en la raíz, antes que la variedad" Artículo: Maca: conozca los beneficios a la salud y propiedades de raíz andina costo para realizar injertos en pecano y rentabilidad a raíz desnuda o en bolsa? SERVICIO TALA CORTE PODA ARBOL ARBOLES TALAR CORTAR PODAR PALMERA PALMERAS TALADO CORTADO PODADO DERRIBADO DEMOLICION RAIZ DESENRAIZADO TRONCO TOCON CON MOTOSIERRA LIMA PROVINCIAS

----------

